# Striper loin in a Bechamel sauce.



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe not a true Bechamel. I use half and half instead of whole milk. I sauteed some vegetables, added my butter and flour, cooked the flour taste out into a good blonde roux and added my half and half with some old bay and white pepper to taste.

The striper loin was dried and pan seared after seasoning with Old Bay, then finished off in the oven. Then I just put it all together. I gave my wife the plate, thinking she would give me half the fish and she ate it all, while I was posting. I told you she loved striper. She told me to catch some more!! Its a good thing I have some more to cook for me.LOL
Enjoy the pics


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent GG! I'm going to keep a few just to make that dish.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, im impressed.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW, that looks tasty......You must be watching to many cooking shows.


----------



## Denhut (Jun 1, 2019)

Looks amazing! Try to make bechamel sauce this way, I am sure it'll be even more delicious)


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Dang, That looks great. I'm sure gonna give this one a try. Thanks for posting.


----------

